# Kid films himself trespassing on railroad equipment and illegally throwing switches



## Cal (May 8, 2022)

Been circulating around railfans on Instagram and social media.


----------



## Shanson (May 8, 2022)

There's no lock on the switch stand???


----------



## TinCan782 (May 8, 2022)

Wait, did I miss something... did he show us the horn?


----------



## TinCan782 (May 8, 2022)

Shanson said:


> There's no lock on the switch stand???


Wonder if there was a dispatcher puzzled by the indicator light changing on his board.


----------



## Cal (May 8, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Wait, did I miss something... did he show us the horn?


Indeed he did.


----------



## George Harris (May 8, 2022)

Would think the BNSF police would want to find this kid. Shouldn't be that hard to figure out where this is and when. At the least, a little heart to heart talk would be in order. The company could be on the hook in case of lawsuit based on "attractive nuisance". Hand this off to all the track people and the track layout along with the background buildings and terrain should get you to where. Note these are Herzog cars, the one showing the number, HZGH7530. A history on the movement of that car should help toward when. As to the switch, I am not familiar enough with what we have here. Does not look like a powered switch but does seem to be more than a simple hand throw since he had to move two levers. The Pandrol clips on the stock rail braces suggest this is more than a minimally used and maintained yard track. However, the low signal suggests that it is a low speed track. Also, not certain, but that it may be little more than a point detector and not tied into any signal system at all.


----------



## Cal (May 8, 2022)

George Harris said:


> Would think the BNSF police would want to find this kid.


I'm pretty sure over a dozen railfans have already called BNSF and that they are well aware.


----------



## ehbowen (May 8, 2022)

I had several "unauthorized cab visits" in my wild teenage years...but, even then, I knew the rule: TOUCH NOTHING!


----------



## WWW (May 9, 2022)

ehbowen said:


> I had several "unauthorized cab visits" in my wild teenage years...but, even then, I knew the rule: TOUCH NOTHING!


Ya - "TOUCH NOTHING" - unless you want to be a sorcerer's apprentice at work - - -
Cab visits on National Train Day - signs posted everywhere "OK to Point but do not touch" !


----------



## johnmiller (May 9, 2022)

Anything for views. Hopefully he will be fully prosecuted.


----------



## stormykara (May 9, 2022)

The like/dislike ratio on these is hilarious, hope this kid learns a lesson and soon.


----------



## Cal (May 9, 2022)

A little update, apparently he was grounded for two days by his parents/guardians. The backlash from the railfan community is… strong to say the least.


----------



## daybeers (May 9, 2022)

LOL grounded for two days?? He should at least get a visit from BNSF or local police.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (May 9, 2022)

Cal said:


> A little update, apparently he was grounded for two days by his parents/guardians. The backlash from the railfan community is… strong to say the least.


Shoot, I would have been grounded for at least a YEAR for doing something like that.

And that would have been the least of my worries where my parents are concerned...........


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 9, 2022)

I spent a lot of time in rail yards as a kid, and even blew the home a couple times, but never threw any switches or other obviously dangerous monkey business. I think an appropriate punishment would be having to make a genuine apology video discussing the dangers of screwing with rail infrastructure and explaining the kind of trouble you can get into if you’re caught. If he half-asses it or procrastinates then he gets a worse outcome. What do y’all think?


----------



## Cal (May 9, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I spent a lot of time in rail yards as a kid, and even blew the home a couple times, but never threw any switches or other obviously dangerous monkey business. I think an appropriate punishment would be having to make a genuine apology video discussing the dangers of screwing with rail infrastructure and explaining the kind of trouble you can get into if you’re caught. If he half-asses it or procrastinates then he gets a worse outcome. What do y’all think?


I think, and hope, that he and his parents should be sent to court.


----------



## Deni (May 12, 2022)

I will say though that some of the comments on the videos are quite mean-spirited, making nasty comments about kids with autism and even the word retarded is being thrown around. He's a kid, kids do stupid stuff but also have a capacity to learn from their mistakes. He's obviously a very nerdy railfan (anyone here relate?) who just needs some better guidance.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (May 12, 2022)

This reminds me of something I saw the other night on my way home. The Metra Electric tracks are in a 'cutting' downtown (we won't get into the fact that it's the ground around that was raised rather than the tracks lowered) which is lined with rough limestone blocks. Well, just south of Van Buren street there was a guy trying to climb up the wall. I couldn't tell if he was "rock climbing" in a parkour kinda thing or actually trying to get out of the cutting - he was where it's a good 100 feet from the wall to active tracks, but it was something I've never seen before (I've also seen teen models doing a photoshoot on the active tracks at a busy time - Metra police weren't happy with them).


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2022)

Deni said:


> I will say though that some of the comments on the videos are quite mean-spirited, making nasty comments about kids with autism and even the word retarded is being thrown around. He's a kid, kids do stupid stuff but also have a capacity to learn from their mistakes. He's obviously a very nerdy railfan (anyone here relate?) who just needs some better guidance.



I agree with some of your comment. Specfically the Autism and R word comments and I do NOT condone use of the R word. However, I volunteer at Special Olympics and worked with a wide range of men and women with disabilites such as Autism, Down Syndrome, etc. All of them know what to stay away from. 

Is he a "nerdy railfan"? Sure. But their are several things that are a serious issue here. First of them is those switches have padlocks, so where did he get a key to take that off? Second is the fact that he physically threw the switch on an active main line and it could have been deadly. I understand that he may have autism. I'm not exactly sure. But that lies the question of where were his parents? He does appear to be very young, or at least young enough to not be out railfanning alone. Should this young man be paid a visit from the BNSF Police department? Yes. HOWEVER, it is a teaching momemt! Not a throw him in jail cause he illeagally touched a switch. Why? Because that wouldn't benefit him. I could understand a fine. But putting someone who has autism in jail who is very young only tramatizes him and it would most likely lead to him not being able to trust any police officer.


----------



## Cal (May 12, 2022)

Deni said:


> I will say though that some of the comments on the videos are quite mean-spirited, making nasty comments about kids with autism and even the word retarded is being thrown around. He's a kid, kids do stupid stuff but also have a capacity to learn from their mistakes. He's obviously a very nerdy railfan (anyone here relate?) who just needs some better guidance.


I agree, most of them are teen railfans, who, in my opinion, don't understand the realities of the world and everyone's situation fully. At the end of the day, I hope that this kid is able to get the help he needs more than anything else.


----------

